# Tác dụng của dầu tràm trong việc làm đẹp và bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (13/12/18)

Dầu tràm được xem là tinh dầu được sử dụng phổ biến nhất ở Việt Nam, được sản xuất bằng cách chiết xuất tinh dầu từ lá cây tràm gió cho nhiều công dụng hữu hiệu trong việc làm đẹp và bảo vệ sức khỏe.




*Dầu tràm là gì, thành phần*
Dầu tràm chính là tinh dầu của lá cây tràm gió được người dân chưng cất tạo nên tinh dầu tràm được sử dụng như một liệu pháp thiên nhiên nhằm bảo vệ sức khỏe.

Thành phần của dầu tràm chủ yếu là Cineol và α-terpineol, 2 thành phần chính tạo nên công dụng tuyệt vời của dầu tràm.

*Công dụng của dầu tràm trong việc làm đẹp và bảo vệ sức khỏe*
+Phòng và hổ trợ điều trị các bệnh về đường hô hấp: đây được xem là công dụng tuyệt vời nhất mà dầu tràm mang lại, đặc biệt là đối với trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Dầu tràm có tác dụng giảm ho, ngăn ngừa các triệu chứng của bệnh về đường hô hấp, long đờm giúp thông mủi, giảm triệu chứng sổ mủi. Ngoài ra dầu tràm có khả năng giữ ấm cơ thể, tinh dầu tràm khuếch tán vào không khí giúp ngăn ngừa dịch bệnh lây nhiễm.




+Dầu tràm giúp làm đẹp da: thành phần của dầu tràm có chứa các hợp chất kháng khuẩn giúp điều trị mụn, viêm da, nhiễm nấm da, lang ben,…chính vì thế dầu tràm được sử dụng pha vào nước tắm đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu để bảo vệ làn da tránh khỏi các bệnh gây ra bởi nấm và vi khuẩn. Và đây cũng được xem là liệu pháp làm đẹp cho các chị em phụ nữ hiệu quả và an toàn.

+Giảm đau: dầu tràm có tác dụng làm giảm đau hiệu quả đối với các trường hợp đau cơ, đau đầu…bằng cách xoa bóp dầu tràm vào vùng đau nhức. Đối với người lớn tuổi và mẹ bầu thì tình trạng đau nhức xương khớp xảy ra thường xuyên, nên cần có cho mình chai dầu tràm trong chính gia đình mình.

+Đuổi côn trùng và trị vết côn trùng cắn: côn trùng là loài đáng ghét nhất đối với chúng ta, loài vật nhỏ bé nhưng tác hại mà nó đem lại vô cùng lớn. Dầu tràm có khả năng xua đuổi và trị các vết côn trùng cắn đặc biệt là muỗi và kiến khiến chúng tránh xa khỏi gia đình của bạn.

+Thư giãn và làm sạch không khí: tinh dầu khuếch tán vào không khí có tác dụng làm sạch vi khuẩn hơn thế nữa hương thơm dầu tràm con giúp chúng ta thư giãn và thoãi mái hơn. Việc sử dụng tinh dầu tràm để xông như cách bảo vệ gia đình bạn tránh xa với các tác nhân gây bệnh ẩn chứa bên trong bầu không khí.

+Trị các bệnh chướng bụng, ăn không tiêu: dầu tràm có khả năng kích thích tiêu hóa thích hợp trong việc điều trị các bệnh về đường tiêu hóa hiệu quả.




Qua đây các mẹ có thể nắm được tác dụng mà dầu tràm đem lại trong việc làm đẹp và bảo vệ sức khỏe của cả gia đình. Hơn thế nữa việc lựa chọn 1 sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất không kém phần quan trọng. Dầu tràm con yêu đem đến cho các mẹ sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất nhất thị trường hiện nay, với nhiều lựa chọn trong việc mua sản phẩm tại nhiều cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.

Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia


----------

